# +1 BCAQUARIA on GOOGLE + Prize



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm curious what number we can achieve with this new google +1 thing. I'm also interested to see how it affects our ranking on google.

If everyone could do me a favor and go to google type in BCAQUARIA and we should show up first.

To the RIGHT of the BCAQUARIA result there is a little button called +1, just click it (basically telling other people this is a valid site).

I'll offer up a 20$ gift card to 1 person, random draw, just click it then come back to this thread and post that you clicked it.

Shawn


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Done!! That's pretty neat 
Shelley


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm .....bummer the +1 thing doesn't come up on my Google search for some reason darnit. I noticed it on a site the other day and wondered what it was , but it was on that site with the FB like button and twitter button things like you had on here once. Have not seen it in any google searches yet myself

*EDIT: you have to be logged into your google acct to get the +1 to show up....successfully did it as well *


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

It is done!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> hmmm .....bummer the +1 thing doesn't come up on my Google search for some reason darnit. I noticed it on a site the other day and wondered what it was , but it was on that site with the FB like button and twitter button things like you had on here once. Have not seen it in any google searches yet myself
> 
> *EDIT: you have to be logged into your google acct to get the +1 to show up....successfully did it as well *


U have to sign in on google then u will c it 

Btw i just vote too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm signed in but I still don't see it. *fail*


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

It is done


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 
Yeah! I did it.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Done! So this doesn't have anything to do with the obscurity that IS google plus?


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

+1 Done =D


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Signed in, but don't see the button. Does this +1 button feature exist on iPhone? Or is it just a pc thing?


Unsupported device
To use this feature, please visit this page on your desktop.

Google answered my question

Will do it when next time I'm at a pc.

Cheers

Teal'c


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Clicked. Would be interesting to see if it affects anything.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I couldn't pull it up. I tried


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Even though I was signed in, there wasn't the "+1" icon for me either.... perhaps it's the out dated IE broswer I have at work, will give it a go once I get home~


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I did it but had to sign in to my Google homepage first


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No +1 symbol for me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

davej said:


> I did it but had to sign in to my Google homepage first


Yup, i didnt get it at first then i signed in and appear it beside the name


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I was logged in, and used firefox on 3 different computers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

+1 added 

I tried with one more e-mail account (for +2 ), but it was asking for too many verifications.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

+1 Done! =D


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Great idea! Let us know of results.
Just clicked it as well.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I hit it up, and BCA is first, but, there is no +! for anything 
This is on google . ca


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

+1
All done.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heheh, forgot my password but I got it done! ^-^


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Done and done!


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

i +1'd it~


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Just got a +1 from me....


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

+1 sent!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

done deal.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I just clicked on it after logging in with my chilliwack.fc @ gmail ID.

BCAQUARIA came up first for me.

A good trick to get high ratting is to make a web site your home page in a browser and set it to refresh every 5 min<G>

I have at least 3 browsers open 20 hours a day.
9 Windows in Avant Browser
2 windows in IE9
1 window open in Firefox

I moderate a number of groups and need/like to have them open to quickly approve messages.


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

Another +1 here.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 clicked.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont have a google account


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not working for me either, I signed in, but still no +1.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Took a little messing around with gmail and Google search before the +1 finally showed up.. All clicked now .


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

oops, had to sign in again for some reason, works now. added +1


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Plus One done


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

just clicked it. i hope this brings more people to this great site.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i clicked zee button


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Am i blind? I dont see no +1


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have +1 'ed successfully !!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep trying, folks - it took me a few times over a few days.....
But I gotter dun


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 done, took some learneding but got'r done.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

+1 Done~
Doesn't matter if I log in into my google+ acct to click it right??


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I have +1 the site


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

*+1*

+1 done, hope this helps!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> Am i blind? I dont see no +1


you have to log in to google your with a g-mail account, ....before you will see the +1


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

+1~ 
I was able to do it from my home PC with Firefox 6.0.1


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

done and done


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

done~ ! ~ as Ethan Taro.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My +1 button did not appear (although I've seen it for other sites). I guess I've been banished to the, "it'll never happen for me" corner ! 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I guess I do have a gmail account. Signed in and was able to use the +1 button !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Biiizzaamboo +1'ed


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this still a active or did I miss someone winning the 20$ gift card? lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 Done ....


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Done =) cheers


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder if I post twice, my chances for winning the contest will be doubled.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe even triple!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you could do it all night , but I don't think it helps the odds in a random draw as your name would only be in it once :bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Do you have to be a registered Google+ user to be able to +1?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*you have to log in to Google to see the +1 Ming. You can use g-mail or hotmail (I'm pretty sure hotmail works) to log in and not sure what others , but those 2 work. You will see the +1 here:*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks John, Got a better understanding of how +1 works.
Google +1 Button

You need to have a google+ account setup. I see the +1 icon, clicked on it, leads me to register a Google+1 account. Guess it's a social network tracker to put a stamp of approval of the website.


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Done. As mentioned by others, the option appeared for me after I signed into my Google+ account.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

+1'd....now I know what that is all about....=)


----------



## Flaming Fighter (Dec 25, 2011)

*Where to find the Google + button*



Diztrbd1 said:


> *you have to log in to Google to see the +1 Ming. You can use g-mail or hotmail (I'm pretty sure hotmail works) to log in and not sure what others , but those 2 work. You will see the +1 here:*


Ah you beat me to it. I also took a screenshot. lol. MMmm might as well post it up. Used Chrome.
I plus oned too. thanks.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Done ).....


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

Done! 

The four colors on top of +1 looks exactly like those four buttons on my TV remote, funny.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

+1.

Can be far away from an official Google Page?  I had to laugh at the very next listing after BCAquaria on the top - it was a post on viaquaria all the way back in 2009 saying they couldn't log into bcaquaria for some reason... I also see that the site is worth $20,360 on worthofweb.com


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Good thing Diztrbd1 showed me how. I +1'd


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Your Right!!!! i dont think that i got around to handing out a prize. Random prize goes out to *Tazzy Toon* , Please pm me to collect your prize  You have 1 week to claim or else we will redraw


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> +1.
> 
> Can be far away from an official Google Page?  I had to laugh at the very next listing after BCAquaria on the top - it was a post on viaquaria all the way back in 2009 saying they couldn't log into bcaquaria for some reason... I also see that the site is worth $20,360 on worthofweb.com


But BCA's true value is priceless 

Congratulations Tazzy Toon!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> But BCA's true value is priceless


+1 that....couldn't agree more Ming! Congratulations Tazzy Toon!


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

All done....


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

DId Tazzy Toon get his prize? lol


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually didn't even see this until now. Perhaps I am too late? I had forgotten all about it.
Thanks


----------

